# Favorite chapter in the Sil



## Sarah (Apr 19, 2003)

Mine is definitly the one on Beren and Luthien. What's yours?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2003)

Nirnaeth Arnoediad


----------



## Findulas (Apr 19, 2003)

The Fall of Gondolin


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 19, 2003)

The Voyage of Earendil is my favorite.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 20, 2003)

Nirneath Arnodeiad
followed by of Túrin Turambar.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 20, 2003)

1) Of Aulë and Yavanna.

2) Of the Ruin of Doriath.

3) Of the Flight of the Noldor.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 21, 2003)

Ainulindale (although that's not a part of the Silmarillion proper).


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 21, 2003)

Beren and Luthien is easily my favorite, followed by Turin.


----------



## roguefrog (Apr 24, 2003)

Of Beren and Luthien
Of Turin Turambar


The greatest love story and the greatest tragedy.


----------



## elanorea (Apr 27, 2003)

*Nirnaeth Arnoediad*

Though it wasn't very long it was still my favourite... Closely followed by Beren and Luthien.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

My favourite is "Of Nirnaeth Arnoediad


----------

